# Kevlar arrows



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

Has anyone shot kevlar arrows? 
If so what do you think of them?

How do they compare to carbon arrows?


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

my b in law shoots 92lb pull bow. I shoot 54. he shoots high wall alums. so the deer knows its been killed. as to carbon/kevlar it think the big thing is weather. I have had carbons "blow up" on the shot. WC was -45 and 4hours in the stand. kevs are suposed to be mo weather tolerent.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

rattler said:


> I have had carbons "blow up" on the shot. WC was -45 and 4hours in the stand.


Alaska?


----------



## twitch (Jan 29, 2008)

Are you talking about Carbon Express Arimid KV arrows? They are tough as nails but expen$ive. I couldn't justify another $50-60 per dozen over the Carbon Express Maximas. I shoot the Maximas and if I am buying new arrows it isn't because I broke them, it is because I lost them while hunting or practicing in the backyard.

Granted I have never hunted in -40 weather, but have hunted at temperatures at or slightly below 0, and never had a problem with the Maximas. I always thought of the KV arrows as a "if my life depended on this one shot" Africa big game type arrow. If you can afford them by all means buy em, I am sure they will serve you well


----------



## topwater1pro (Oct 7, 2009)

as with what twitch said, if you stick with the "higher" end carbon arrows you will have no problems.the maxima's are great, I prefer PSE predators but to each his own. I have not heard of the kevlar arrows yet, but sure as technology goes, it was coming down the line


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

twitch said:


> Are you talking about Carbon Express Arimid KV arrows? They are tough as nails but expen$ive. I couldn't justify another $50-60 per dozen over the Carbon Express Maximas. I shoot the Maximas and if I am buying new arrows it isn't because I broke them, it is because I lost them while hunting or practicing in the backyard.
> 
> Granted I have never hunted in -40 weather, but have hunted at temperatures at or slightly below 0, and never had a problem with the Maximas. I always thought of the KV arrows as a "if my life depended on this one shot" Africa big game type arrow. If you can afford them by all means buy em, I am sure they will serve you well


Yep, those are the ones. How is the arrow weight compared to carbons?


----------



## twitch (Jan 29, 2008)

CE KV arrow specs 250 series= 8.9 grs/inch
350 series= 9.8 grs/inch

CE Maxima specs 250 series= 7.3 grs/inch
350 series= 8.2 grs/inch 


The KV's are heavier by 1.6 grs/inch over the standard CE Maxima carbons.
So at 29" the Kv arrows would add 46.4 grs of arrow weight, but make your wallet $60.00 lighter compared to the Maximas.


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

twitch said:


> CE KV arrow specs 250 series= 8.9 grs/inch
> 350 series= 9.8 grs/inch
> 
> CE Maxima specs 250 series= 7.3 grs/inch
> ...


Thank you very much Twitch. Thats the information I was looking for.

I shoot carbons on my hunting recurve.
I gotta stick with Carbons for light weight/arrow speed.


----------

